# SIN number



## Tejay333 (Feb 6, 2013)

can anyone help me on how to get myself an SIN number upon arrival in Canada?
I'm coming over from the U.K on a IEC (working holiday) visa.
does anyone know if i get on when i'm issued with my visa/work permit at the border or do i have to apply for one separately? and if so, how?

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will need to go to a Service Canada office with your documentation and you will be issued a S.I.N. within 15 minutes.
Your work permit will be issued to you at the airport upon landing.


----------



## Tejay333 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for that Auld Yin, much appreciated.


----------

